# الجمعه العظيمه



## النهيسى (16 أبريل 2011)

*الجمعه العظيمه

منقول

باكر الجمعة

فمنذ الساعة السادسة قد بدأت المحاكمة الفاعلية في المجمع اليهودي .. ام يعرفوك إسرائيل النسل المخالف .. الثور يعرف قانيه ، و الحمار معلف صاحبه ..اما إسرائيل فلم يعرفني .. كل الراس للوجع و القلب للحزن من القدم إلى الرأس جراح و ملوم و قرحة ملتهبة .. محاكمة أمام المجمع ثم أخذوه إلى بيلاطس ثم هيرودس ثم بيلاطس مرة أخرى أربع محاكمات في خلال ثلاث ساعات .
لقد قاموا عليك كلهم ، لا بل أنا .. قمت لأجازيك عوضا عن الخير شر ..
آه مؤلمة قوى قوى هذه النقطة يا سيدي و إلهي يسوع كم مرة تهبني و تعطينى وبل من أن أحس بمدى حبك أجد نفسي بلا ادنى إحساس و حياء .. أعض اليد التى امتدت لي بالخير كم من مرة آلمت قلب حبيبك بهذا عشرات المرات .. كم مرة أهنتك .. كم مرة جربتك .. كم مرة اتعبتك بآثامي .. و لماذا .. ؟ ألأنك تأتي لي على الجرح ( جرح خطيتي و أُثام ضعفاتي ) و تريد أن تداوي كلومي بدمك .. فأصرخ فيك ضالبا إليك .. لأجازيك عن الخير شرا ...
الساعة الثالثة
الثوب الأرجواني
آه ياحبيبي لقد أتت ساعة الصبغة و بدأت ساعات العصير .. و ها جسدك بدأ ُيسكر لأجلي و نفسك قبل جسدك .. ها عيناك يا حبيبي الوادعتين تريد أن ترى حبيب لك قريب منك .. فلا تقع إلا على هارب .. ناكر .. جاحد .. خائن .. ضارب بالقصبة . لاطم..تافل ..ناتف .. شاتم .. مزور .. سخط .. مُمزق لثوبة ..ساخر .. معير .. خديك أهملتهما للطم لأجلى يا سيدي لم ترد وجهك عن خزى البُصاق .. و أما أنت يا حبيبي فمستعد للسياط و وجعك مقابلك في كل حين تسقط بين الحين و الآخر من فرط الضرب و الاعياء " قد أحاط بي كلاب كثيرة و زمرة الاشرار احدقت بي " ( مز 21 : 15 )
سيدي تُرى ما هو شعورك و أنت تراني و انا أصرخ في وجه بيلاطس بإيعاز من رؤساء الكهنة و الشيوخ (جمع إبليس ) بأن أصلبه .. أصلبه ..
ماذا قلت يا حبيبي .. إني أكاد أسمعك أنت تطلب من أبيك المغفرة لي و للكل لأني لا أعلم ماذا أقول .. آه يا نفسي كم أوجعت قلب حبيبي و كم أمررت نفسي ... و هو يغفر لي .. فالمرأة الأممية ( زوجة بيلاطس ) تألمت و شعرت بما سيحدث لك .. بل حذرت زوجها .. و لكني اصر على أن أصلبك ..فماذا أفعل يا سيدي في القاسية الجاحد ، الذي في كل مرة تأثم فيها إليك تصلبك بإصرار حتى بالرغم من محاولات ( حتى الذين لا يعرفون ولا يفهمون و لا يؤمنون ) أن يثنوني عن هذا ولكني أصر بجهالاتي و غباوتي ...
حبيبي خروف فصحي نجاتي و عبوري .. أراك و أنت الآن تُشوى على لهيب آلام خطاياي لتعبر بي من مصر عبوديتي إلى كنعان قيامة حريتك و مجدك و انتصارك ..
أيها الابن الوحيد الإله الكلمة الذى أحبنا ، و حبه أراد أن يُخلصنا من الهلاك الأبدي و لما كان الموت في طريق خلاصنا ، اشتهى أن يجوز فيه حبا بنا .
و هكذا ارتفع على الصليب ليحمل عقاب خطايانا ، نحن الذين أخطأنا ، و هو الذي تألم .
يا جراح المسيح أجراحيني بحربة الحب الإلهي . ياموت المسيح أسكرني بحب من مات من أجلي . غصنا حيا أيها الكرمة الحقيقية يا دم المسيح طهرني نت كل خطية . يا يسوع حبيبي إذا رأيتني عضوا يابسا رطبني بزيت نعمتك وثبتني فيك.
انظر معي ما قاله من أحب الحبيب حبيبنا أبونا بيشوي :
ضفر العسكر إكليل من شوك و وضعوه على رأسه و ألبسوه ثوب أرجوان " ( يو 19 : 2 )
" أين شوكتك يا موت " أما شوكة الموت فهي الحظية .اين شوكة الموت التي سببها خطيتي ؟الجواب إنها في رأسك يا يسوع .
الأن تاكدت ياربي أن أشواك خطيتي هي التي تغزك في جبينك .
إني بالحق أكرهك أيتها الخطية لأنك تعذبين حبيبي و مُخلصي
و لماذا كانت الاشواك في جبينك ؟
لأن أغلب الخطايا تنتج من جبيني ( أى خطايا الفكر )
و من ناحية أخرى يا رب إن هذه الأشواك هي تاج و إكليل لك و أنت على عرش الصليب – و هي غالية الثمن عندك .
لذلك أرسلت لى أحد هذه الأشواك المقدسة ( التجارب ) فأعني لأقبلها بفرح لأنك لا تستأمن على هذه الكنوز إلا أحبائك لذلك سأقبلها و أشكرك عليها .
أقف أمامك ياربي :
أتأمل في الشوك على رأسك و أصرخ : إنقذ يا رب عقلي من طياشة الأعمال الهيوالية العلمية إلى تذكار أحكامك السمائية ( صلاة الأجبية الساعة السادسة ).
وأتأمل كيف بصقوا على وجهك – و رأى انى انا الذى استحق هذه البصقات – عينى الشاردة للخطية هي المتسببة في هذا البصاق .
و أتأمل سماعك كلمات التجديف من أجلى – و اتعهد أن أغلق أذنى عن سماع كلمات الشر .
و أتامل في الكلمات النابعة التى سمعتها من أجلي فأقدس لسانى و أكرسه لتسبيحك و شكرك ،و أطهره من كل كلمة شريرة
و أتامل في اللطمات على وجهك لأرى كم إحتملت لأجلى ولا أعود أتشدق بما يسمونه الكرامة أمام أية إهانة .
و أتأمل عُريك و أذكر الخطية التى عرت آدم و تُعريني الآن ثم أذكر أنك تعريت لتغطيني نعمتك و تزيل عني عُري .
أرجوك يا إلهى أن تُعريني من الغش و الرياء و المظاهر الكاذبة و محبة المديح و الكرامة ...
ووأتامل في القصبة التي عن يمينك فأراك ملكا مُتربعا على عرشك،فأتاكد تماما أنه لا ملكية إلا بالصليب ، و بقد ما اشتهى الملك معك ينبغي أن أشتهي صليبك . اذا يا رب اذكرنيفي ملكوتك و أعطيني صليبك " كشاة تساق إلى الذبح " ( اش 35 :7 ) هكذا رآه النبي .. رآه مُنحنيا ، و على ظهره صليب ثقيل – و هو يسير كشاة ومن ورائة الجنود الرومان كالجزارين يسوقونه إلى الذبح ( إلى الصليب ) . إن هذه الساعات لهى أرهب ساعات النهار يُذهلني فيها هذا المنظر الرهيب فأسير وراءك " كشاة تُساق للذبح لا تفتح فاها " . و أراك حاملا أتعبي وآلامي فيهون على متلعب الحياة ، و صعوبة العمل ، و مضايقة الرؤساء ، و قسوة الجهاد ضد الخطية ، و استهتار الزملاء و محبتهم للهزار و كلام السخيف .
ربي إن هذه الساعات الثلاثة ...
ستكون لي بركة عندما أتأملك حاملا الصليب ، و أنت يا رب تعلم طبيعة الوسط الذي
أعمل فيه في هذه الساعات .. فأعطني أن أحمل صليبي بغير تذمر و أسير خلفك صامتا
مثلك .
الساعة السادسة:
حاشا لي افتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع
و الان ياحبيبي و سيدي و إلهي .. تتسلم جائزة حبك و عملك و خيرك على الجميع إنه الصليب .. فعلمتني أن انحني معك لأجل من تحته و أحمل معك .. أو ليس هذا هو الباب الضيق الذى يجب أن ننحنى لندخل منه إليه .. فلقد ترك يسوع كل شيء وأخلي نفسه من مجدة فلا مدخل اليه بالأنحناء والسجود والدخول منحنياً خاضعاً.. إنني أراك هناك تطبع عليه قبلات دمك الطاهر ليصبغه بعدما أصطبغت أنت به ووضعت عليه بطاقة كرسيك الذي ستجلس عليه – دماً سائلاً جارياً حياً محييا وهكذا يا حبيبي فرحت بما وهبك أبوك حبيبك فها هي الكأس الأن تتسلمها من يديه في يديك – وخمر الحب فيها ينساب رقرقاً وحباتها عقد يلمع فيه ضوء ناريً لأنه مشتاق الي جسدك المقدس ليعانقه فهبني معك أن يعانقني كما فعل لك
والأن نبدأ المسير معاً يا سيدي فهبني أن أسير بالرغم من ثقل النير (الصليب) ونزف الدم الذي لا ينقطع والضرب المتواصل والجهاد الجهيد والدموع لا تتوقف...
بين الشامت والحاسد ... والمترقب ..المنتظر..
بين مريم والمريمات ويوحنا ..
بين القلب يحتوي ويحتوي وهو ينزف ألماً ويتمزق حزناً..
بين قيام وسقوط وتعثر وتدحرج .. وسياط تلهب ما تبقي فيك من لحم ممُزق وينابيع دم تنزف صراخاً من أشواك الخيانة والأحتكار والأنكار
والأن كلما رأيتك ساقطاً تحت ثقل النير .. يهون علي المسير وأجد الحمل يسير .. وعندما لم أستطع النهوض معك ..فرحت لأني رأيت قيروانياً يسندك في ٌ أنت الذي تسند الكل .. قصبة مرضوضة لا تقصف وفتيلة مدخنة لا تطفيء ..
حبيبي...
بين مسامير الثبات فيك علي الصليب محتكراً لحم الضعف وعظام الأستمرار بيك ... بين الوجود مع اللصوص .. وكامات التعيير ،وأخري التحديف
بين أستهزاء لص وأماتة أخر..
بين عطشك لحبي وشبعك بأرادة أبيك ..
بين دمع أم مكلومة ، وتنهدات مريمات متومة وأللام مخلص مهمومة..
وأيضاً بين رؤساء كهنة مستهزئين وشيخ مستهترين وكتبة منتفعين
بين قلوب بها تذمت ذميم وحقد دفين والحب فيها ضنين ، تلك التي أمسكت بجسدك فقطعته بين الخل والخمر والألم إلي تجديف عابرين ..
بين وجودك في أبيك ألأزلي .. وصراخك الصامت الأبديألوي ..ألوي .. لما شبكتني ( ألهي ألهي لما تركتني)
هبني أن أكون فيك معك ولك حتي النهاية. حتي تقول في ...
قد أكمل

والأن ها أن أنفاسك المتصارعة بدأت تهدأ.. ونبضات قلبك قد أوشكت علي أن تصمت وعيناكالوادعتان الممتلئتان حيوية قد بدأت تثيتان وتقلبان إالي أعلي تنظران إلي ألاب متضرعة ليرحم البشرية ويعفو عنها وتسترجي خلاصاً لها .. وتستسمح عذراً للرحيل
وبدأ الخروف القائم وكأنه مذبوح-وقد تصفي دمه وبدلاً من تيار الدم النازف صار نقطاً صغيره متباعدة .. فكل ما فيه أحذاً للهدوء والهجوع لينطق القلب قبل اللسان يا أبتاه في يديك أستودع روحي وهنا أن كان جسدك الطاهر يهدأ أو يهجع ..
فها الكون يصرخ ويتمرد ..
فدمه الألهي تساقط علي الأرض زلزلها ودموعة الطاهرة ترقرقت في عين الشمس فأطفأتها
وغضب الأب من غباوة وقساوة البشر أنصبت جاماته علي حجاب الهيكل فحطمته
وألام الحب الفريد الذي وضع نفسه لأجل أحبائه سري تياره في أجساد القديسين فأقامتهم
وأنفجار جنبة المطعون بسريان دمه ومائه هز القبور فأنفتحت
فهبني يا سيدي

أن حبات دمك تزلزل أرض قسوتي وصخور شقوتي
ودموعك الطاهرة فيٌ تنير شمس حيااتي وتصير فيٌ نغمتي..
ومخافة ابيك تسري فيك يا وجداني لتحطم كا احجبة محبتي ..
والام حبك الفريد تسري في ضعف جسدانيتي فاقيم طهارتي ..
أنفجار جنبك الطعين يزلزل قبور وحدانيتي...

الساعة الثانية عشر
قبر حبيبي
حبيبي أخيرا ستهدأ المعركة ..
أخيراً أنزلوك من الصليب جسداً ممداً في الظاهر (ممتلأً قوة ونشاط وحيوية في لاهوت قيامة محبتك ) .. فهبني ألا أنزل عن صليبي فيك إلا ممداً بين يديك
مستودعاً أياك روحي وحبي وجسدي فيك ..
أخيراً أستعلن الأنتصار .. ليعاني المكار من مرارة يأس الأنتحار ..
هبني يا سيدي عندما أدخل قبري تكون أنت معي فيه..
فكما أن قبرك لم يكن نهاية بل بداية.. فهبني أن موتي فيك يكون عزيزاً لديك..
ليكن قبري كقبرك فارغاً فلا أكون فيه حتي ولو كان مجرد حبات التراب
لكن أكون أن بروحي فيك حياً محيياً فيك ..أنت الحي إلي الأبد ..
حبيبي أن رجائي في الحياة معك كلما رأي جسدك قد هدأ وأستراح ثم يعرف أن لكل شيء نهاية ولكل صليب قيامة.
فجسدك دخل إلي القبر هنيهة (قياس الثلاثة أيام أمام زمن ألأبدية) ليستريح ليقم منتصراً حاملاً الحياة ورجاء بالقيامة لكل من في قبور شهوة الخطية علي رجاء الحياه الأبدية ..
حبيبي وأنا أري يوسف الرامي ونيقوديموس الكاهنين الذين تشرفا بحملك ثم تكفينك وتطييب جسدك .
علمني كيف أحملك وأنت ميت من أجلي وأن أحمل موات جسدك في كنيستك مهما كان ثقله وأتعابة ومهما كان مشاكلة وألامه سواء في الذين يموتون لأجل حبك . فأكرمهم بطيب محبتك وعملك كما كان طوبيا يفعل .. أم في الميتين في الشهوة ودنس الخطية فأقيمهم بحمل مشاكلهم وأحتياجتهم ونتائج موت ونتن خطيتهم كما حملت أنت موتي في جسدك .. فهبني أن أحمل موتك في .
علمني أن ستر موت أحبائك سواء بدنس الخطية أم بتعب الحب في أكفان طهارتك ونقاوتك ساتراً أيها بنعمتك بكل نقاء الكتان الأبيض الذي هو لباسك .. ومن هنا أطلب يا سيدي...

علمني ياسيدي أن أكون بجانب جسدك (حبك وكنسيتك) حتي النهاية مع مريمات الحب ويوحنا الأخلاص ويوسف ونيقوديموس الوفاء
أظل معك حتي القبر وداخل القبر... لأخرج وأقوم معك منه
أذكرني يارب متي جئت في ملكوتك
أذكرني يا قدوس متي جئت في ملكوتك
نم ياحبيبي وأستريح لكي تقوم
في اليوم معافاً صحيح
أين شوكتك ياموت أين غلبتك ياهوية

*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2011)

_روووووووعه يا استاذى _
_شكرا ليك_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## soso a (16 أبريل 2011)

*أظل معك حتي القبر وداخل القبر... لأخرج وأقوم معك منه
أذكرني يارب متي جئت في ملكوتك
أذكرني يا قدوس متي جئت في ملكوتك
نم ياحبيبي وأستريح لكي تقوم
في اليوم معافاً صحيح
أين شوكتك ياموت أين غلبتك ياهوية*

*جميل يا استاذ *

*الرب يبارك حياتك *


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _روووووووعه يا استاذى _
> _شكرا ليك_
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


*

شكرا جدا
مرور غالى جداا
الرب يباركك

​*


----------



## النهيسى (23 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> *أظل معك حتي القبر وداخل القبر... لأخرج وأقوم معك منه
> أذكرني يارب متي جئت في ملكوتك
> أذكرني يا قدوس متي جئت في ملكوتك
> نم ياحبيبي وأستريح لكي تقوم
> ...


*
شكرا للمرور الرااائع 
الرب يفرح قلبك

​*


----------



## النهيسى (23 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


*
شكرا جداااللمرور الكريم
سلام المسيح

​*


----------

